# Need Adirondack Recommendation.



## andyzee (Sep 18, 2008)

Tried the hiking Adirondacks last year for the first time and loved it. Planning on going up next week and looking for a good recommendation. My biggest issue right now is that my wife is recuperating from a broken ankle, she's not too bad, but may be limited. Also, my friend will be going up with his girlfriend and 15 year old daughter, I'm concerned what the daughter may be able to handle. That said, I'm looking for something nice but not too strenuous. Here's what we did last year:

Algonquin- Loved this hike the scenery all the way up and then back down around Avalanche Lake was great. However, I think that would be too strenuous for my wife and the girl now.

Big Slide via Brothers - Great scenery but the hike itself wasn't too challenging.

Gothics - Good hike, good scenery, something similar to this would be nice. Would do it again, but looking to bag another peak.

Any recommendations would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 19, 2008)

Giant Mountain will be a good peak to bag.  Its a couple of miles each way and the views up top are pretty good.  You will be catching the colors early but they are changing as I type.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 19, 2008)

Giant is a good option, but be warned that it's pretty steep and relentless (3 miles, 3,000 vertical), plus you might be tempted to bag Rocky Peak Ridge while you're up there, which might not sit well with your family/friends.


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 19, 2008)

Agree strongly with both comments on Giant.

Cascade & Porter might be the perfect option for this trip. Above-treeline summits with great, open views, sheltered trails up, right off the highway with 2400' of vertical over 6.2 miles.

The views from Haystack are awesome but that's 18 miles round-trip, 4000' vertical, and takes about 12 hours.


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 19, 2008)

When did she break it?  

4,000 footers:  Agree with Cascade & Porter, they would be my first choice.  Wright's (sounds like you skipped it when you did Algonquin) peaks would be a good choice also.  Phelps would be okay, a bit rocky once you leave the Van Hovenberg but ledges up top are nice, small but nice.

For Non 4K peaks,  Hurricane  would be nice.  Pitch-off is a bit rocky in points, doable but the Hurricane summit is much nicer.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 19, 2008)

I've considered Giant in the past but thought it may be too simple, may give that a try.


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh, it's not simple by any means. There are ledges not too far up that make for nice views, the very cool Giant's Washbowl, more ledges up high to scramble over, a very neat approach along a ridge where the trail splits (ascending, go over; descending, go around), a final subalpine region, then an awesome open summit. There is plenty of variety, and as noted, plenty of workout to get up this one. Definitely a hike for a dry day.


----------



## takeahike46er (Sep 20, 2008)

The route that MichaelJ describes is up the Zander Scott Trail from Chapel Pond.  It is definitely the way to climb Giant.  There are many overlooks and areas of open rock.  My only gripe with the route is that the view from Giant is slightly underwhelming in comparison to the views provided along the way.

I agree with ComeBackMudPuddles-- try not to let Rocky Peak Ridge tempt you.  While I find the view is far superior from RPR, keep in mind that you do have to work for those views.  It adds 1400' of steep climbing and another 2.5 miles to the trip.


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 20, 2008)

If you're looking to do the ADK 46r list, you'll want RPR. However, it will take you about two hours to get there and back from the junction, which is just below the Giant summit. That means you have to climb significantly on your way back; there's no easy way back from RPR. It does, however, mean that if your companions want to take a two-hour nap on the summit to wait for you, then can.

But given the shorter daylight these days, best to just do Giant.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 20, 2008)

Guys, thanks for the good advice, for now Giant seems to be the top choice. With regards to RPR, sounds intriuging, I'll have to consider  Last year when we did Algonquin, we got caught hiking back in the dark, not a fun experience, especially for my wife. That thought me the importance of having a headlamp, so I purchased 2


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 21, 2008)

IMO RPR is actually the better summit area.  It's not bad getting there as it's a steep descent to the col & getting to RPR is not bad.  Of course getting back to Giant means climbing the steep stuff on the return trip. The trip from Route 9(N?) over RPR is a true classic BTW.

Headlamps are a must unless you start at first light or close to it.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 30, 2008)

TR coming?


----------



## andyzee (Sep 30, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> TR coming?


 

If you're talking to me. I was planning on doing it this past weekend, but due to rain decided to postpone. Hoping to go the weekend of 10/10


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 2, 2008)

andyzee said:


> If you're talking to me. I was planning on doing it this past weekend, but due to rain decided to postpone. Hoping to go the weekend of 10/10




OK, you're forgiven.  Hope it works out this time for you.  From what I've heard, the colors are POPPING right now.  If you can, try making it this weekend.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 2, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> OK, you're forgiven. Hope it works out this time for you. From what I've heard, the colors are POPPING right now. If you can, try making it this weekend.


 
No can do, has to wait until next weekend, but thanks for the heads up. Aren't you from that area?


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 2, 2008)

andyzee said:


> If you're talking to me. I was planning on doing it this past weekend, but due to rain decided to postpone. Hoping to go the weekend of 10/10



Andy it turned out to be a great day sat.  Sun was out and it was 72 degrees up here.  
Same reason we miss the storms in the winter we miss them in the summer as well


----------



## andyzee (Oct 2, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Andy it turned out to be a great day sat. Sun was out and it was 72 degrees up here.
> Same reason we miss the storms in the winter we miss them in the summer as well


 

So, any foliage pics?


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks like good weather for Columbus Day weekend, too ... time to hit those ADKs!


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 14, 2008)

andyzee said:


> So, any foliage pics?




I should take the 20 minutes to figure out how to put them up but have not yet.  Not fair on my part.  Sorry.  Hiked Rocky Mountain Ridge and back this past weekend.  13 miles over 4 peaks.  Lots of vert.  Some of the best views up there.  I would say that range has the best views of all the high peaks this time of the year. Should have headed over giant and dwon to 73.  Would have saved 3.5 miles but had to do it the hard way


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 15, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> I should take the 20 minutes to figure out how to put them up but have not yet.  Not fair on my part.  Sorry.




Nothing too vexing: upload them to the AZ gallery at http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/ and then either provide the link to the gallery or post them in the thread using the add a picture icon (right click on each picture in your gallery you want to add and go to "properties" to get the picture's URL).

I remember reading somewhere that Rocky Peak Ridge has some of the best leaf peeping terrain in the High Peaks.


----------

